# Biggest tip so far



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

3 mile ride. $60. 
I think he was trying to impress his girl. 
Don't care about that. But tip was much appreciated.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice. Did he make extra effort to show he was tipping that much so the girl can see it? lol


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

I would bet the rider thought he was giving you 3 one dollar bills, not 20's. You totally lucked out!


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

He said these magical words... "I'm going to make you rich tonight!" 
As he was flipping to look through his wallet

my soul smiled


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Did you have a tip sign up?


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

no sign... it was a surprise to say the least


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

uberlyfting123 said:


> no sign... it was a surprise to say the least


Nice! I got 100 a couple of times, the 1st time i #3ed in my pants I needed to smoke a cigarette after!


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I had older gent whose wife just went on a cruise with her daughter and he just wanted someone to hang out for an hour and have a drink, so after a nice 1.6 surge ride $30 to Boca Raton we stopped at Abe & Louies which is high end steakhouse.... he said lets have a drink and after 9 hours of driving I knew I was done for the day....so we had a drink, then a second, and he said he wanted to eat and for me to order what I wanted.......being a gentlemen I waited for him to order first and he selected the $45 filet mignon.....so I then ordered the $45 NY strip.......all in all 2 glasses of pinot noir, steak, and tip.....figure $70...maybe $80....plus he through me $20 cash....I still can taste that steak....


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> I had older gent whose wife just went on a cruise with her daughter and he just wanted someone to hang out for an hour and have a drink, so after a nice 1.6 surge ride $30 to Boca Raton we stopped at Abe & Louies which is high end steakhouse.... he said lets have a drink and after 9 hours of driving I knew I was done for the day....so we had a drink, then a second, and he said he wanted to eat and for me to order what I wanted.......being a gentlemen I waited for him to order first and he selected the $45 filet mignon.....so I then ordered the $45 NY strip.......all in all 2 glasses of pinot noir, steak, and tip.....figure $70...maybe $80....plus he through me $20 cash....I still can taste that steak....


Nice... Did he get lucky after?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

lol.....not with me.......but he bought some women at the bar champagne.....maybe later he did with them....

I left after my steak and 3 glasses of wine........any more wine and wouldn't of been able to drive home


----------

